# Are they spying on us!!??



## Sonizzy32 (Jun 29, 2017)

Has anyone else ever got this warning about the phone holder! 
See attached..
How would they even work this out!
Any ideas...?

BTW I'm using a vent holder..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Sonizzy32 said:


> Has anyone else ever got this warning about the phone holder!
> See attached..
> How would they even work this out!
> Any ideas...?
> ...


The Uber app is a TROJAN. It can use your camera, location, microphone to determine private things about people that has the app on their phone. Not only the driver app, but the rider app has permission to pry into your business, like a spiritual being. When updates come in, you may very well have my spyware than before.

It can already tell if somebody is drunk, so go figure!


----------



## Sonizzy32 (Jun 29, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The Uber app is a TROJAN. It can use your camera, location, microphone to determine private things about people that has the app on their phone. Not only the driver app, but the rider app has permission to pry into your business, like a spiritual being. When updates come in, you may very well have my spyware than before.
> 
> It can already tell if somebody is drunk, so go figure!


Yeh sus as man! It feels like they do what they want really!

Yeh the drunk thing is proof. Didn't think about that till you mentioned it!


----------



## mistareno (Nov 9, 2017)

If the internal accelerometers/gyroscopes activate in a manner consistent with being held in your hand while a trip is in progress, it can trigger. 

Does your phone sit on an angle or is it upright?

On my old car, when mounted in the vent, the phone was laid back slightly (perhaps more consistent with being held in your hand) and I would get the warning every few days.

On my current car, it is more upright and I've never had it.


----------



## Sonizzy32 (Jun 29, 2017)

mistareno said:


> If the internal accelerometers/gyroscopes activate in a manner consistent with being held in your hand while a trip is in progress, it can trigger.
> 
> Does your phone sit on an angle or is it upright?
> 
> ...


Yeh it is at a bit of an angle.. It's leaning on the vent. 
I'll try use a different holder and see what happens.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber’s app provides untold amounts of telemetry on vehicle operation and driver behaviour. 

They have also been caught out in the past mining data from rider’s apps and misusing that. 

The 10c per km CTP charge they are “collecting” on behalf of the NSW Govt is the beginning. What collection fee are they pocketing from that? What other driver behaviour are they offering to Govt agencies? 

This is a significant part of the UBER Business model going forward the mining and sale of data.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

If you start messing about and turning off some of the app permissions you may an receive an email which states if you do not upate to the latest version you will not be able to be given rides.

Uber have updated the ANDROID version of the Drivers APP 15 times this year, also 59 times sime the beginning of 2017.

At no time have UBER ever notified drivers of what changes they have implemented, what is new, what used to work before but has now been removed.

As per the UBER MISSION STATEMENT "Drivers are like Mushrooms, keep them in the Dark and feed them BULLSH*T !"

https://www.apk4fun.com/history/6159/

*Uber Driver App Version History and Changelog:*

*Latest Version: Uber Driver 3.173.10008 APK* (Updated: June 15, 2018)
Thanks for driving with Uber! We update the app as often as possible to make it more reliable and improve your driving experience. Check back next week for any new features and important fixes.

Old Version: Uber Driver 3.172.10004 APK (Updated: June 15, 2018)
No change log.

Old Version: Uber Driver 3.172.10002 APK (Updated: May 31, 2018)
No change log.

Old Version: Uber Driver 3.171.10003 APK (Updated: May 18, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.170.10004 APK (Updated: May 10, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.170.10003 APK (Updated: May 7, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.169.10007 APK (Updated: May 5, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.169.10006 APK (Updated: April 30, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.168.10005 APK (Updated: )
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.166.10007 APK (Updated: March 28, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.163.10003 APK (Updated: March 2, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.163.10002 APK (Updated: February 27, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.163.10001 APK (Updated: February 1, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.162.10001 APK (Updated: January 19, 2018)
Old Version: Uber Driver 3.161.10001 APK (Updated: January 12, 2018)


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

[QUOTE="FormerTaxiDriver♧, post: 4070042, member: 145851".. app has permission to pry into your business, like a spiritual being. [/QUOTE]

I was sipping tea, then I read this! Made my day


----------

